
What Is the Perfect Color Worth? - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/28/magazine/what-is-the-perfect-color-worth.html
======
ggg9990
Despite how ridiculous this sounds it is actually very strategic. The industry
has appointed Pantone as a sort of random number generator that will pick a
color for next year. The only requirement for this color is that it is
different from this year’s color. Pantone is the coordinating mechanism by
which all of the manufacturers start making products in this color to
manufacture a trend, and messaging through various media that last year’s
color is “over” and you should be ashamed to be seen in it.

~~~
mc32
Somewhat surprisingly this has only been going on for about 20 years. Given
that fashion has done its very best to make people turn over their wardrobe 4
times a year for a very long time, I'm surprised there wasn't more
coordination in this area.

~~~
sundvor
Screw this monumental waste that is "fashion clothing".

I'm still using a polo shirt from 20 years ago - a very nice quality, navy
blue Allaire one. I replace my clothing as it breaks.

~~~
Simon_says
I'm going to hypothesize you're not a young lady engaged in elaborate status
games.

~~~
sammoorhouse
It’s certainly a status game (“of course, I don’t have a Facebook
account”...), just a weird one.

~~~
sundvor
Probably should have said I (obviously) have newer clothing as well, and that
the polo shirt was my oldest piece (it's really good quality). Point is I
don't throw stuff out just because it's old, if it's still in decent nick.

When I do buy clothes, or anything, I try to get stuff that will last. My
Rotel hifi is 20 years old and still ticking.

There's tonnes of resources to be found on the wasteful impact of the clothing
industry - the whole head game of making people think they can't use clothes
just because it's "slightly old" is a direct contributor to that. And that's
not even touching on issues such as sweatshops.

------
markdown
> Last spring, a dozen people filtered into a sunny, whitewashed conference
> room on the seventh floor of the Royal College of Art, overlooking London’s
> Hyde Park.

Is there a writing version of tvtropes? I feel like I've read this intro a
dozen times before.

~~~
gowld
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/News_style](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/News_style)

"soft lead"

~~~
Angostura
See also "delayed drop"

------
taneq
> “It’s almost like a counterculture type of a feeling — you deliberately use
> colors that would not ordinarily work together.”

> “Accidental colors,” Shah said, coining a phrase.

Those quotes near the start of the story sound about as nonsensical and
contentless as I can imagine. It's like the next level of abstract art, where
the goal is to prove yourself smart by "getting it".

~~~
thesumofall
How else would you put it, if that’s what’s happening on the streets?

